# Stain 18-year-old discolored cedar fence



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

First you will want to clean it well. I like to use Deck Brite from the wolman stain company. It is a per carbonate that will clean, remove dead wood fibers, open pours, and brighten all in one step. Then I would apply Sherwin Williams solid woodscapes or Cabot ProVT. Which ever one you have access to. They are both good solid stains.


----------



## artsandmilo (Apr 2, 2011)

*oil vs acrylic solid stain*

Any thoughts on oil-based vs acrylic solid stain?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I would use a 100% acrylic latex, as the acrylic will retain its color longer and can withstand uv rays from the sun better than an oil base. It will last longer. The only time I use oil base stains is on a deck, a walking surface or if I am staining a log cabin.


----------



## artsandmilo (Apr 2, 2011)

Huh. I thought the dried-out wood would do better with the oil-based and that the acrylic was more likely to peel.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Oil would be better but it is more prone to flashing. Make sure you get a good coat on because there is no touching up unless you do the whole coard over again.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

An acrylic solid stain on a fence will outlast an oil based solid stain. It retains its color longer, will not become brittle like an oil base, has mildicides, and can breath unlike an oil base. It comes down to proper prep work. Using the right cleaner you can have all of the discoloration off of the fence and having the fence looking new before staining.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

housepaintingny said:


> The only time I use oil base stains is on a deck, a walking surface or if I am staining a log cabin.


That's because it's more durable. The "brittle" you talk about with oil based paint typicly happens after 50 years. And you want oil based stain to lose it's color after a while. That's its natural breakdown process. Losing layers over time to where you just need to recoat it without any scraping. Latex peels.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from with oil base solid stain, but I have seen a lot of acrylic solid stains that don't peel and can just be re-coated down the road. Paint will definitely peel after a period of time. I've been back to places, buildings, fences etc. That I've used acrylic solid stains on a few years ago that still look as good now as they did when the project was done. Last year I re-stained part of the exterior of a bank that had a solid latex stain put on it about 6 years earlier and there was no peeling or flaking of the stain. All we had to do was clean the surface and apply a new coat of an acrylic solid stain.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

9 times out of 10 an exterior that is meant to be stained will have a rough cedar surface. Latex is usually fine on those surfaces but a fence typicly won't. This is also why you mentioned you would only stain a log cabin with oil. I did my girlfriends fence with Latex Stain this summer but only because after blasting the heck out of it with a power washer 50% of the old latex stain was still adhered.

Typicly latex stain jobs will only take 2-3 coats of stain over thier life and then it is time to prime and paint it as the stain has built up over time to where it is no longer doing the job of a stain and is now more of paint.

As with anything, if you do opt for Latex Stain use a QUALITY brand. Behr Latex Stain should be taken off the market IMHO.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Matthewt1970 said:


> 9 times out of 10 an exterior that is meant to be stained will have a rough cedar surface. Latex is usually fine on those surfaces but a fence typicly won't. This is also why you mentioned you would only stain a log cabin with oil. I did my girlfriends fence with Latex Stain this summer but only because after blasting the heck out of it with a power washer 50% of the old latex stain was still adhered.
> 
> Typicly latex stain jobs will only take 2-3 coats of stain over thier life and then it is time to prime and paint it as the stain has built up over time to where it is no longer doing the job of a stain and is now more of paint.
> 
> As with anything, if you do opt for Latex Stain use a QUALITY brand. Behr Latex Stain should be taken off the market IMHO.


I agree that whatever choice is made to use, buy it from a real paint store and not a box store, log cabins are generally stained with a translucent preservative, which is oil. They are a lot of work. Log cabins usually need to be re coated every 2-4 years, depending on the product used and how much exposure they get in the sun. It is hard to find a true oil stain now days.


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey--I also live in Colorado (denver) and I think oil-based might be better for our climate. It's so dry here that acrylic seems to peel really easily. I'm not an expert, but that's just my DIY experience.


----------

